# Do You Think FAdom has changed over the years?



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

i've noticed that younger BBWs and Older ones have a differing perspective about FAs at times. Is it because of a difference in age or is it that maybe the nature of FAs has changed over the years? someone made a wonderful point. she said that in the past the internet was good at looking at people from a distance. now with social networking etc... the net is more inclined to bring people closer. i was wondering if that is why maybe younger FAs may be less inclined to objectify on the same level as older FAs were? what do yo think? are there any generational differences between older and younger FAs? are they any different? why do you think they are the same or different?


----------



## peppermint rhino (Oct 17, 2010)

I obviously can't speak for the older generations of FA's since I'm only 22, but I feel as though I kind of straddle the spectrum of old and new since the Internet really kind of blossomed in my lifetime, particularly my younger years. I feel like it depends on how one seeks to/winds up using the internet. I'll admit, I do use the internet for adult purposes, like I'm sure most guys (and probably girls) do. That being said, I always try to keep the thought in the back of my head that no matter how many pics I come across of anyone, until I meet them and have a good conversation with them, I really don't have the first clue what they're actually like. I don't really use any social networking sites for the purpose of trying to meet people, particularly women, simply because I feel like it wouldn't be received well. I just let my daily interactions and adventures do that for me. So as far as whether or not the internet has changed the way Fa's interact or perceive women, I really don't think so. I think no matter what, you're going to have guys that see women as little more than objects, and you're always going to have guys who realize that women are thinking, caring, and feeling individuals who they may or may not get along with, or who may or may not get along with or like them.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 1, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i've noticed that younger BBWs and Older ones have a differing perspective about FAs at times. Is it because of a difference in age or is it that maybe the nature of FAs has changed over the years? someone made a wonderful point. she said that in the past the internet was good at looking at people from a distance. now with social networking etc... the net is more inclined to bring people closer. i was wondering if that is why maybe younger FAs may be less inclined to objectify on the same level as older FAs were? what do yo think? are there any generational differences between older and younger FAs? are they any different? why do you think they are the same or different?



I think if anything, the objectification of large women has gotten worse. Granted, I cannot truly say about what happened earlier. But even with more modelesque women, men are objectifying them more. It's become more and more about perfect sizing and looking a certain way. That same idea is applicable to younger FAs and younger society in general. Finding a women is more about the numbers of the girl, not the personality and spark behind either the toned abs or flabby belly. 

I may just be reiterating someone else's point, but it's become harder for me to feel like I'm not being objectified... on this site, in real life, and in everything else I try to do as a woman/girl.


----------



## FA_wro (Jan 1, 2011)

As a guy I have to say that I'm oftentimes taken aback by messages on this and other venues, which seem to be obsessed with the numbers, the inches, the cellulite. They simply see these women as walking mounds of flesh rather than people. I find that pretty strange and unsettling. Especially since these guys often focus on some insignificant detail: She has to have dimply thighs or else I don't dig it.

Dayum!

I'd feel a bit strange as a woman in such a position. I mean, it's normal to like or dislike a certain type of appearance but it aint' normal IMNSHO to obsess about whether or not the thigh is 30" or 31". That's indeed treating the woman as a container for a warped fantasy.

Then again, I may not be quite the typical male user of DIMS since I like large, even extremely large women but also normal, skinny and size 0 women. Generally because something is appealing to me in them regardless of their size.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2011)

FA_wro said:


> They simply see these women as walking mounds of flesh rather than people. I find that pretty strange and unsettling .



But hasn't it been that way from time immemorial? Neither the Greeks nor the Romans had a word for 'rape' as we understand that term today: from their point of view, what the woman thought or wanted was simply irrelevant.
Over a period of three thousand years -- give or take a few hundred -- insensitivity can get pretty ingrained.


----------



## FA_wro (Jan 1, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> But hasn't it been that way from time immemorial? Neither the Greeks nor the Romans had a word for 'rape' as we understand that term today: from their point of view, what the woman thought or wanted was simply irrelevant.
> Over a period of three thousand years -- give or take a few hundred -- insensitivity can get pretty ingrained.



Fair enough, but this isn't exactly what I was talking about.

Everybody has seen a hot woman online, in real life or wherever and any healthy guy will feel something stir, without wondering whether or not the woman in question is has a great personality. That's not culture, that's biology and that's fine. What creeps me out are people who obsess about physical features and I see this a lot online.

Case in point: a woman posts a picture and a guy comments: i love how the flab on your arms hangs down. That sounds creepy and very objectifying to me. Whereas a simple: "dayum, you is one hot momma" doesn't evoke that same uneasy reaction in me.


----------



## Tau (Jan 3, 2011)

It's almost impossible to control how and what other people think but it is very possible to control what you as an individual will accept. Don't accept the creepy, bad behaviour and you'll be just fine. If as a fat woman I internalized every stupid comment about how much better I'd look 100kilos heavier or how I should go on a diet cos my ass isn't big enough then I'd say modern day FA's are giant, puss ridden turds. But these comments, this rude behaviour, is not coming from all FAs and using the few nincampoops to judge the entire population just doesn't really make sense.


----------

